# Battlefield 1942 Anthology.



## TrooPeRZz (Feb 25, 2011)

I decided to bring out my old Battlefield 1942 game, I inserted the disc but when I started the 'play' button was greyed out and I only had the option of 'reinstall' or 'uninstall'. Now I knew that I haven't even installed the game onto my computer yet, since I uninstalled it a long time ago.

Anyway, I clicked reinstall but an error popped up saying 
"An installation support file cannot be installed. Catastrophic failure".

So I clicked 'okay', re-opened it and pressed on the 'uninstall' button. After running administrator, the same error popped again. So I restarted my PC and tried again, guess what? Same error.

I don't know what to do, this never used to happen.

Please help.


----------



## TrooPeRZz (Feb 25, 2011)

Any help?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

After you un-install it, go into My Documents, and check for any files related to the game. If there are, delete them, then re-install.


----------



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

if that doesnt help there might be files in your registry which you migh have to delete manually. This is what i had to do to completely get rid of the game.


----------

